# Subwoofer Xplod en parlante



## marck272004 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola estimados amigos, tengo un par de Subwoofers Sony Xplod Xs-L100 P5h los cuales tengo muchas ganas de ponerlos en unas buenas cajas e instalarlos conectado a un amplificador transistorizado que gracias a los amigos del foro he construido, pero tengo algunas dudas , que pasa con la respuesta de frecuencias, si me sirve o la orientación de estos equipos son netamente para Car Audio , puedo ponerlos en unas cajas con crossover y con twitters??

esperando una buena acogida me despido muy cordialmente..


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

marck272004 dijo:


> Hola estimados amigos, tengo un par de Subwoofers Sony Xplod Xs-L100 P5h los cuales tengo muchas ganas de ponerlos en unas buenas cajas e instalarlos conectado a un amplificador transistorizado que gracias a los amigos del foro he construido, pero tengo algunas dudas , que pasa con la respuesta de frecuencias, si me sirve o la orientación de estos equipos son netamente para Car Audio , puedo ponerlos en unas cajas con crossover y con twitters??
> 
> esperando una buena acogida me despido muy cordialmente..



Hola marck podrias poner tus dudas en este apartado hoy por el mundial anda de los mas inusualmente inactivo creo solo ando por aqui hay que esperar tal vez un poco y chequear de vez en cuandoero casi siempre hay acitividad!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/

SONIUS


----------

